# Mao Tse Tung



## Marauder06 (Apr 2, 2014)

The Irregular Warfare Club here asked me to come talk to them about Mao.  I'm not particularly well-read on his writings, but I know several of you are.  Can you recommend short, easy-to-understand summaries of his writings/teachings that I can use to prepare the presentation?  I don't want to assign the whole Little Red Book.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 2, 2014)

I used the pinyin spelling and found this written in 37 when they they weren't in power yet and at war on two fronts. Might help. 

http://people.cohums.ohio-state.edu/grimsley1/h380/mao_che.htm


----------



## x SF med (Apr 3, 2014)

Agree with Spit, On Guerrilla Warfare has some interesting stuff.  and if you can find anything about the tripartite negotiations among the communists, nationalists and US from WWII to pre-Korea you'll be fascinated...   it was a difficult US decision to back Chiang over Mao... it came down to Mao following Marx.   Mao hated and feared the Soviet Union.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 3, 2014)

He really did but he was a massive pragmatist and put up with these feelings as long as possible. I don't like much about the man but I can admire pragmatism in anyone.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 6, 2014)

Mara, could you post a sanatised version of your presentation once it's done at all? I'd be really interested to read it (even if it's just powerpoints).


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 6, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Mara, could you post a sanatised version of your presentation once it's done at all? I'd be really interested to read it (even if it's just powerpoints).



Of course- I might be off the hook though, in lieu of me giving this presentation, I got the cadets seats in the talk McChrystal is giving here on Monday


----------

